# Ryzen Master vs HWInfo - >5 degree difference...



## Wolvyreen (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,

Quick question.  What am I missing???  Which software do I trust?

Ryzen Master is reporting my CPU to be 5 degrees lower *(sometimes WAY more)* than HWInfo and I am now not sure which one to trust.




After reading online, the author of HWInfo stated that AMD refuses to allow third parties to access the thermal sensors in the same way that Ryzen Master does.

So which software do all of you trust?

MY gut is RM


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2020)

That's HWMonitor. Stop using HWMonitor.

HWInfo as of a while ago now reads Tctl/Tdie (the BIOS fan control reading), Die average, and CCD temps for each CCD (closer to what RM reads). If your cooling is set up properly, they should all be within 10 degrees of each other and none of them should be alarmingly warm.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 22, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That's HWMonitor. Stop using HWMonitor.
> 
> HWInfo as of a while ago now reads Tctl/Tdie (the BIOS fan control reading), Die average, and CCD temps for each CCD (closer to what RM reads).


BAH!!  My SUPER bad!  Sorry for that....I thought they were the same monitoring app...Let me see what HWInfo says

So I still see quite a difference but according to your post, this should be normal?

I would like to know though which one is more trustworthy.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2020)

HWinfo  shows an average between all cores over time, ryzen master shows an average in real time.


----------



## Wolvyreen (Jan 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> HWinfo  shows an average between all cores over time, ryzen master shows an average in real time.


Why would anyone want to see anything other than Real Time?


----------



## Camper7 (Feb 12, 2020)

Wolvyreen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question.  What am I missing???  Which software do I trust?
> 
> ...



 I stopped to use HWInfo ages ago. Some Youtubers use it, they should know better. Core Temp is better if you want live temps.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 12, 2020)

HWiNFO is the best (and most importantly updated) monitoring tool for modern systems. You can see the real time values, the min/max and avg (with columns)
RyzenMaster uses a AMD proprietary method to report CPU temp, undisclosed to public, HWiNFO developers/authors included.
Thats why there is discrepancies between readings.
HWmonitor is an outdated tool and lacks a lot for CPUs like ZEN2 at least.

RyzenMaster temp report has no direct equivalent on any other monitoring tool. It is hard for anyone to say (other than AMD) if it is the real deal because of the unknown method it uses.
For ZEN2 CPUs the HWiNFO CPU temp reports are 3 or 4* distinct readings, directly drawn from CPU itself.

1. CPU (Tctl/Tdie)
2. CPU Die (average)
3. CPU CCD1 (Tdie)
*4. CPU CCD2 (Tdie)

*(If CPU has second CCD)

ZEN2 CPUs have multiple sensors inside. At least 50 sensors per coreCCD.
1. Is the absolute higher temp inside all the CPU package. This report switches instantly to the sensor inside CPU CCD(s) with the higher reading. (aka HotSpot)
2. Reports the average CPU temp from all sensors across all CCDs combined.
3/4. Reports (a static location) temp from a specific sensor located to a side of (each) CCD. This is more like the traditional CPU temp we all used to see in past years. (aka EdgeTemp).





As I said there is no match for RyzenMaster CPU temp report, but the closest to it is the "CPU CCD"
CoreTemp for ZEN2 reports only the HotSpot one (Tctl/Tdie). This temp is used for CPU cooling (fan control/curves, as Tctl defines).


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 12, 2020)

Camper7 said:


> I stopped to use HWInfo ages ago. Some Youtubers use it, they should know better. Core Temp is better if you want live temps.



That's curious. Last time I checked, Coretemp is an absolute shitshow on Ryzen 3000. There has been, after all, a singular Coretemp revision from August 2019 to add basic support for Matisse, while HWInfo has gone through countless fixes and feature additions for Matisse support since July.



These aren't Intel chips. They don't have per-core temperature monitoring. They have a single digit ms response time, and proprietary temperature sensors. Absolute frequency monitoring (as opposed to HWInfo's "effective" clock average) is laughably pointless in any software outside of Ryzen Master, all those freq readings are more or less useless unless the chip is under continuous load. Granted, Coretemp does have a faster default polling rate than HWInfo, but it's still reading the antiquated fan-control Tctl/Tdie temperature reading as every other software that isn't Ryzen Master. Ryzen Master is the only accurate reading, and HWInfo provides you an additional die sensor and per-CCD readings.

If that wasn't enough, the cherry on top is the highly entertaining 1.48-1.50v idle Vcore reading. My system runs a -0.075V offset; it's literally impossible to peak past 1.43v at these settings, ever.

Sounds to me like those Youtubers know something that you don't.


----------



## Camper7 (Feb 13, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> HWiNFO is the best (and most importantly updated) monitoring tool for modern systems. You can see the real time values, the min/max and avg (with columns)
> RyzenMaster uses a AMD proprietary method to report CPU temp, undisclosed to public, HWiNFO developers/authors included.
> Thats why there is discrepancies between readings.
> HWmonitor is an outdated tool and lacks a lot for CPUs like ZEN2 at least.
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 13, 2020)

Camper7 said:


> LOL!!!


Oh please share with us because I'm a little confused...

Are you angry, are you laughing, or both?


----------

